# Udev can't make nodes[Solved]

## hitredblue

I'm having a problem with udev. So yesterday I decided to update my system, and it said that your profile was depreciated, so I updated my profile. I did the whole system update, and now, when I restart the computer, udev gives error messages about not being able to create nodes. I tried rolling back the udev version to a prior version, but it did not help. The current version of udev is 135-r3 and my emerge --info is:

```
localhost log # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r1, 2.6.26-rc5-zenmm2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.26-rc5-zenmm2-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_5600+-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 30 Dec 2008 17:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p48

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.3.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/zen-overlay /usr/local/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/layman/java-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl aim alsa amd64 avahi avi berkdb bzip2 cairo cdr cjk clamav cli codec cracklib crypt cups curl dbus doc dri dvd dvdr encode ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gif glx gnome gpm gtk hal hardened iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2000 lua mad maps matroska mdnsresponder-compat midi mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg openal opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl pic png pppd pulseaudio python qt4 readline reflection sdl session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd tetex theora truetype unicode vlm vorbis wxwindows x264 xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_US" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

I did not have this problem before doing the profile update. I'll try to find the error in the logs, but I don't know where to look in /var/log. As a result of this I can't start syslog-ng and I had to manually load nvidia module. Sound doesn't work, but everything else works oddly enough, I think. At least my desktop is working. Thanks.Last edited by hitredblue on Tue Dec 30, 2008 8:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hitredblue,

Welcome to the Forums.

```
default/linux/amd64/2008.0
```

is an odd profile. With your USe flags I would have expected to see 

```
default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop
```

but your profile is not wrong, it has very few defaults set, is all.

Does your 

```
rc-update show
```

output include udev in the sysinit runlevel?

If not, please add it there and remove it from whatever other runlevel it may be in.

----------

## hitredblue

should I switch to 

```
default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop
```

 ?

udev is in the sysinit runlevel.

```
                 ntpd |                        default                

              keymaps | boot                                          

            syslog-ng |                        default                

             mount-ro |                                shutdown       

              modules | boot                                          

                  lvm | boot                                          

              hwclock | boot                                          

               net.lo | boot                                          

             net.eth0 |                        default                

           vixie-cron |                        default                

           irqbalance | boot                                          

            savecache |                                shutdown       

              uptimed |                        default                

           localmount | boot                                          

                dmesg |      sysinit                                  

             hostname | boot                                          

           ntp-client |                        default                

 readahead-list-early | boot                                          

                 root | boot                                          

         termencoding | boot                                          

                 fsck | boot                                          

                  tor |                        default                

                 mtab | boot                                          

            killprocs |                                shutdown       

                devfs |      sysinit                                  

               procfs | boot                                          

             bootmisc | boot                                          

        device-mapper | boot                                          

                 swap | boot                                          

                 udev |      sysinit                                  

             timidity |                        default                

                klive |                        default                

            alsasound | boot                                          

                 hald |                        default                

              urandom | boot                                          

             netmount |                        default                

               sysctl | boot                                          

                local |              nonetwork default                

       avahi-dnsconfd |                        default                

       readahead-list | boot                                          

                  xdm |                        default                

 arno-iptables-firewall |                        default                

          consolefont | boot           
```

Edit: I found the error messages from udev:

```

Dec 30 12:10:06 localhost udevd-event[3691]: mknod(/dev/.tmp-block-8:0, 060600, (8,0) failed: No space left on device

Dec 30 12:10:06 localhost udevd-event[3693]: mknod(/dev/.tmp-block-8:32, 060600, (8,32) failed: No space left on device

Dec 30 12:10:06 localhost udevd-event[3692]: mknod(/dev/.tmp-block-8:16, 060600, (8,16) failed: No space left on device

Dec 30 12:10:06 localhost udevd-event[3693]: chown(/dev/.tmp-block-8:32, 0, 0) failed: No such file or directory

Dec 30 12:10:06 localhost udevd-event[3693]: chmod(/dev/.tmp-block-8:32, 0000) failed: No such file or directory

Dec 30 12:10:06 localhost udevd-event[3729]: mknod(/dev/.tmp-block-8:33, 060600, (8,33) failed: No space left on device

Dec 30 12:10:06 localhost udevd-event[3692]: chown(/dev/.tmp-block-8:16, 0, 0) failed: No such file or directory

Dec 30 12:10:06 localhost udevd-event[3692]: chmod(/dev/.tmp-block-8:16, 0000) failed: No such file or directory

Dec 30 12:10:06 localhost udevd-event[3692]: mknod(/dev/sdb, 060660, (8,16) failed: No space left on device

```

From /var/log/syslog

and it continues like that while it keeps trying to make things....

----------

## yngwin

Do you have anything for udev in /etc/fstab? If you do I would recommend to comment it out, that should fix things.

----------

## hitredblue

Thanks, that worked.

----------

